# Can HR10-250 6.3 software use ethernet for test call?



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have searched and searched. My HR10-250 with zipper script still wants to make an inital test call even though fakecall.tcl has been run.

I have tried 877 area code, ,#401 prefix, and have even taken it to a place where there is a land line. I cannot get it to dial succesfully to use DVR services.

A Clear and Delete everything got me to this state which I DEEPLY REGRET. I used to dial with this TIVO periodically with no problem before I hacked it.

Help...anybody?


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

You can make daily calls over the internet connection. Completely remove (or comment out) fakecall.tcl from your rc.sysinit.author file and then follow the instruction on this page:
http://www.dvrpedia.com/Enable_Daily_Call_over_Network_for_Series_1_and_DirecTV_Series_2_TiVos


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Carlton...I was attempting that, but how do I change rc.sysinit.author?

There is one at /etc/rc.d and /enhancements

First, which one would I edit...I assume the one in /etc/rc.d?

Secondly, if / is mounted as a read-only file system, how do I change files?


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay I figured out to use mount -o remount,rw / to make the file system writeable.

I modified /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
AND
/enhancements/rc.sysinit.author

and commented out the fakecall.tcl lines in each, rebooted, used #,401 in the dial prefix, and it still fails.

Of course I did mount -o remount,ro / before rebooting.

Can anyone else please help?? My TIVO is useless without DVR service. My last resort will be to take it to the office *again*, and just keep retrying the modem dial (10-20 times maybe) until maybe the initial call actually works.


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

UPDATE:

I FINALLY found where the DEBUG_BOARD export was, and that allowed me to dial via internet.

After I can look at my bookmarks at home, I will post where I found it for all to see.

sking


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm glad to hear you got it working!

If you could update the daily call over ethernet page on DVRpedia with better instructions as to the location of the DEBUG_BOARD, that would be great.


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting this. I have updated the daily call over ethernet page on DVRpedia with better instructions as to the location of the DEBUG_BOARD.

Here are the step-by-steps that at least apply to my HR10-250:

First, make your drive writable by entering the following command at the prompt:
rw

Now, edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author.
You can do this by typing the following command at the prompt:
author

Comment out the 2 route commands.
They may look like this:
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

You can comment them out by putting a # at the beginning of the line like so:
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

Save and Quit your editor and go to /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs by typing the following command at the prompt:
cd /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs

Use your favorite editor to edit the file in this directory called rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
This may look like this at the prompt:
vi rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh

Find the line that reads:
export DEBUG_BOARD=false

and change it to:
export DEBUG_BOARD=true

Save and Quit your editor.

Now make your drive read-only again by entering the following command at the prompt:
ro

Now reboot your TIVO. You can do this by typing the following at the command prompt:
reboot

(once you do this, you should just exit Telnet by typing Ctrl+] and then the letter q and Enter)

Once your TIVO comes back up, you are ready to use the ,#401 prefix to dial via Internet.

You can put things back if you want, but (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I don't think there is any harm it leaving the internet dial enabled.
If you do leave it, you don't need fakecall.tcl to run, so you should comment that line out in your author file as well.

---------------------

(I'm not a heavy poster, so moderators feel free to edit my form)


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

Looks great - glad you got it working and shared the info!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sking1001 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting this. I have updated the daily call over ethernet page on DVRpedia with better instructions as to the location of the DEBUG_BOARD.


A properly hacked tivo shouldn't have netfilters enabled, and that seems to be the only thing DEBUG_BOARD affects (at least on 6.2x).

I'd also think that it'd be better to set it by adding an entry (e.g. rc.Sequence_151.set_debug.sh) containing "export DEBUG_BOARD=true" rather than taking the chance of messing things up by editing existing scripts.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

This is only the case if you setup your ./profile "macro" to make the command "author" equal to loading your editor and then loading rc.sysinit.author. Zipper does this for you (among other shortcuts) but if you hacked the box manually that probably wouldn't work.

Otherwise you have to cd to etc/rc.d and use whatever editor you have to edit the rc.sysinit.author file (ex: vi rc.sysinit.author or joe rc.sysinit.author)

"Author" isn't a stock command to edit that file without modifying .profile. You might want to update the wiki to reflect this as it might cause some confusion.



sking1001 said:


> Now, edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author.
> You can do this by typing the following command at the prompt:
> author


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

I made some updates to make the commands "universal" regardless of information.


----------

